# 2003 Honda 400EX 4 Wheeler



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, it is official. Wife said the 4 Wheeler has to go. I have it posted in the 4-sale forum as well. I would entertain the idea of possible trades for an older Jeep or maybe even a dune buggy. There are a few pictures posted if you are interested. She wants more family time instead of me off by myself all the time.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I looked at your add. You have a great clean looking machine. You know if your wife wants to have family time. Why not find her a 300ex or 250ex. Or get some other type of quad. Then if you have kids you can pawn them off on the grandparents if they are in the area. You and the wife get away for a weekend and go trail riding when the kids get older you take them with you. Then you get to keep your quad.


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

Beleive me I have tried that angle. The problem is that I already have a motorcycle. So when we do pawn the kids off she wants to go for rides on that. I wish there was a way to keep it. But like I said, she wants a Jeep that we can all go somewhere with. So I am ok with getting rid of the quad.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

ckhanna said:


> Beleive me I have tried that angle. The problem is that I already have a motorcycle. So when we do pawn the kids off she wants to go for rides on that. I wish there was a way to keep it. But like I said, she wants a Jeep that we can all go somewhere with. So I am ok with getting rid of the quad.


I understand that, got to do what momma wants or momma ain't happy and we all know what happens when momma ain't happy.


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

anyone who is married understands that phrase well!!:lol:


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

4 Wheeler has been sold. Thanks for looking everyone!!!!


----------

